# Toronto Film School or Toronto Film College



## Kartikey (Dec 26, 2006)

Friends,
Are these schools worth it for Post graduate or diploma studies? I am a graduate in mass media from India. I cannot afford the high costs associated with NYU and other top universities. I am working towards a scholarship as this is the best way for me to study abroad. Please advise me. I look forward to any suggestions and feelings.  

Kartikey 

P.S: I want to make great films. Any course in any country that helps me achieve that...


----------



## Evan (Dec 26, 2006)

in a word...no. i personally would not suggest that you go to either of these schools, because it is unlikely that you will get your moneys worth.


----------



## Kartikey (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks Evan,
I have heard that there is a good 9 month intensive course in Toronto Film School where the student per camera ratio is 2:1 i.e. 2 students per camera. Actually I was wondering about this course as it is short, intensive and suits me. Since you stay in Canada, you are better suited to tell me about it. 
How is the school? Could you tell me some more about it?

Waiting for your response eagerly,

Kartikey


----------



## Doen En (Dec 31, 2006)

I did actually consider going to TFC as well as VFS (Vancouver Film School) but changed my mind eventually because neither of the schools conferred degrees, and I would've wasted 2 years for just a diploma if I went to either. This is subjective, of course, not everyone's as fussy as my parents, and according to Yvonne from VFS, who contacted me by phone (those VFS staff are really good! And persistent.), it doesn't really matter whether or not you're a degree-holder, so long as you have the goods. (See Tarantino, for example)

To undergrads or high school students who are reading, I guess if you plan to go to a four-year college before OR after the diploma course, it's fine... but a diploma from TFC in place of a degree from a better college elsewhere? Nahhh... (besides, you can learn so much more in four years)

But since you're done with your first degree, Kartikey, it might not be so bad to opt for that. There are other schools you can go elsewhere to do similar programs, though, like NYFA (NY Film Academy). Or if you think you can secure a scholarship, try Tisch in Singapore! =) Living costs are going to be much cheaper there compared to in the States, and you still graduate with an NYU degree...


P/S: If you're really keen on going to Canada I'd say VFS makes a much better choice than TFS.


----------



## Kartikey (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks so much Doen En!
Yes, I'll immediately look into VFS. I do feel nice about short term intensive courses. I am interested greatly in the art of film making. There is a desire in me to make films of immensely superior quality. For this, it doesn't matter if its a degree or diploma-certificate. 

Awaiting further correspondence. Thank you once again.  : )


----------



## Poplar Park Films (Jan 31, 2007)

VFS isnt that great of a school , so I hear. It's a huge waste of money.. people are moving from VFS to Cap. College because its cheaper and the training is way better.


----------



## Kartikey (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, but what's Cap?
Could you give the full name please?


----------



## ashr (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm visiting this website after a long time and i just noticed this post. i'm from India too, Chennai to be specific and i'm currently studying at Sheridan College in Oakville, Ontario (quite close to Toronto). i'm in the Advanced Television and Film program which is a 1 year diploma for graduates and i'm specializing in Screenwriting and Design. i would definitely recommend considering Sheridan. it's been great for me over here so far. 

however one thing to be aware of before you join the program is that the selections for pitches to go into production is an extremely strict and competitive process. there is no guarantee that your pitch will evolve into a complete film. 2 people from my program dropped out after their films didn't make it so it all depends on what you want really. if you are looking to join a film school or program  only to get equipment and crew members for low cost, Sheridan may not be the best place for you . of course, if your idea does get approved through the various stages, you get all of that. if you're looking to learn, it's a great place. the teachers are really good and you are taught from day one to work as a team. even if you're pitch is shot down, you can join another team and help out in a role that fits you.

personally, my pitch was turned down but i was called onto write for my friend's pitch. after a number of drafts, it got the final approval for production (we go through many stages of approval from the inital pitch to the final draft) and we are shooting tomorrow.

hope this helped. if you need any more information, just message me on this site or something.

also from what i hear from people living here, the two schools you were asking about aren't very good. in my opinion, the 2:1 camera system doesn't sound too good either seeing as you will be working with much bigger crews in any industry.


----------

